# 1964 Lemans brake booster



## eric1967 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just purchased a 1964 Lemans HO. This is my first Pontiac & my first post here. My question is What color should the brake booster be. It has be painted black. Is this correct or should it be gold plated? Thanks Eric


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I would think it would be gold cad like most GM's of that era. You will get more responses on this if you put it in the 64-74 section.


----------

